# ¿Que modulo para esta tarjeta de red? solucionado

## ppkombo61

Hola:

Acabo de instalar Gentoo. La mayor parte de los programas los instale desde la jaula.

Al reiniciar no tengo interface eth0

La tarjeta es:

             description: Ethernet interface

             product: 82562V-2 10/100 Network Connection

Cuando compile el kernel vi  algunos con nombres parecidos pero no ese exactamente. Todos los controladores los compile dentro del nucleo.

En los modulos puse el e1000e, creo que es el correcto. Pero al intentar lanzarlo me dice que no existe.

Con lsmod en el cd de instalacion me sale el modulo e1000

Con  lsmod no me sale ningun modulo.! Ni uno¡

Dos cuestiones adicionales.

Donde puedo bajarme la documentacion completa. Me imagino que ocupa mucho, pero sin conexion me podria servir.

¿Es normal la particion  /  me ocupe casi 3 gigas. Solo instale Xorg, fluxbox, xterm y poco mas?

¿Que tengo que hacer?

Gracias de antemano.Last edited by ppkombo61 on Tue Mar 06, 2012 7:51 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## miguel_senso

Hola y bienvenido ppkombo61!

Primero que nada te recomendaría que instalaras el paquete pciutils.

```
#emerge pciutils
```

y luego puedes meter el resultado de lspci -n ejecutado como root en esta pagina que han sugerido con anterioridad en el foro (y de paso corroboras los demás drivers), http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/ y luego activar el driver que necesites dentro el kernel, recompilas al igual que como compilaste el kernel apoyado en el handbook.

Si no lograras solucionar tu problema, entonces posteanos la salida de tu lspci y así podrán ayudarte mejor.

Saludos y de nuevo bienvenido!.

----------

## miguel_senso

Perdón no leí lo de abajo...  para variar  :Rolling Eyes: 

 *Quote:*   

> Dos cuestiones adicionales. 
> 
> Donde puedo bajarme la documentacion completa. Me imagino que ocupa mucho, pero sin conexion me podria servir. 
> 
> 

 

La documentación completa... me parece que te tendras que bajar uno por uno los manuales que requieras de http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/index.xml , y como puedes ver los desarrolladores de la documentación nos dicen que:

 *Quote:*   

>  Toda la documentación también debería estar disponible en un formato para impresión. Para ver los documentos de esta manera, agregue ?style=printable al final del URL. También encontrará un enlace "Imprimir" en la esquina superior derecha de cada documento, con el mismo fin.

 

 *Quote:*   

> ¿Es normal la particion / me ocupe casi 3 gigas. Solo instale Xorg, fluxbox, xterm y poco mas? 
> 
> ¿Que tengo que hacer? 

 

Ok, yo tengo KDE como gestor de escritorio y mi particion "/" (root) pesa 14 GB, si ya borraste los archivos comprimidos del Stage3 y el de Portage, no creo que tengas nada de mas, hasta que actualices el sistema, pero podrías revisar la documentación del paquete gentoolkit http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/gentoolkit.xml#doc_chap4 especialmente lo concerniente a la herramienta eclean.

----------

## ppkombo61

Muchas gracias por la respuesta.

La pagina para los drivers es genial.

El problema de la conexion lo solucione, por ahora, con otra tarjeta.

Al menos he podido terminar de instalar lo que me faltaba.

La documentacon pense que podria haber algun pdf con todo.

Lo hare como me indicaste.

Un saludo.

----------

## cameta

Como bien te han dicho necesitas hacer el lspci con ello descubres que tipo de hardware tienes.

----------

## Latinvs

No, no es normal que tu partición raíz ocupe tanto. Yo tengo KDE y bastantes programas "gordos" (Gimp, Firefox, Virtualbox, etc) y mi / ocupa 3,4 GB. Asegúrate de que no tienes /var/tmp/portage/ lleno de restos de instalaciones fallidas o abortadas, y si tienes una conexión a Internet decente borra también lo que haya dentro de  /usr/portage/distfiles/. Resumiendo:

```

rm -r /var/tmp/portage/* /usr/portage/distfiles/*

```

Si tienes versiones del núcleo viejas que ya no uses, también puedes borrarlas de /boot, junto con sus archivos fuente, eso te vaciará varios centenares de megas también; echa un ojo al manual en la sección sobre actualizar el núcleo, viene muy clarito y no creo que tengas ningún problema si sigues sus instrucciones.

Y si te quieres quitar de encima algunos, no todos, ni siquiera la mayoría, por desgracia, archivos de idioma que no necesites instala, configura (tocar un par de cosas en el archivo /etc/locale.nopurge, muy fácil, busca en la red) y ejecuta localepurge, te ahorrarás unos cuantos megas, sobre todo la primera vez.

La documentación de Gentoo es amplísima y dudo que esté online en un solo fichero. Si te refieres sólo al manual, pues no en un PDF, pero sí en un solo bloque, que puedes copiar, pegar en algún procesador de textos y guardar como PDF o lo que mejor te parezca, está aquí:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml?style=printable&full=1

P.D: No me había dado cuenta de que dices que es una instalación fresca, en ese caso supongo que sólo tienes un núcleo, así que cuidado con desinstalar o borrar sus fuentes, si en un futuro necesitaras recompilarlo o compilar algún controlador tendrías que bajártelas de nuevo y compilar el controlador que necesitases y el núcleo descargado, pues al ser seguramente una versión superior al que has instalado ahora los controladores compilados para el núcleo más reciente se pegarían" con el núcleo viejo.

En fin, mi consejo, después de haberte liado con esta parrafada, es que a n oser que estés muy muy pelado de espacio. las fuentes del núcleo las dejes donde están.

----------

## ppkombo61

Ante todo:

Gracias por las respuestas.

Estoy aqui para apreneder.

Hasta donde yo se, que es muy poco.

con lshw  

En otro pc, puedo saber hasta el modulo que esta en uso

 *-network

                description: Wireless interface

                product: AR5007G Wireless Network Adapter

                vendor: Atheros Communications Inc.

                physical id: 0

                bus info: pci@0000:03:00.0

                logical name: wlan0

                version: 01

                serial: d8:5d:4c:fe:84:ba

                width: 32 bits

                clock: 33MHz

                capabilities: bus_master cap_list ethernet physical wireless

                configuration: broadcast=yes driver=ath5k driverversion=3.0.0-13-generic-pae firmware=N/A ip=192.168.1.38 latency=168 maxlatency=28 mingnt=10 multicast=yes wireless=IEEE 802.11bg

                resources: irq:20 memory:fddf0000-fddfffff

En este caso es  ath5.

Hasta hoy, nunca me preocupo el tema de los modulos, etc, etc.Distribuciones como Ubuntu, incluso arch hacen el trabajo por ti. Despues de leerme todo lo que he podido me doy cuenta de lo ignorante que soy. Lo cual es una oportunidad para aprender. En el fondo de eso se trata.

Nunca le meti mano al kernel. Probar y acertar no significa saber lo que estas haciendo.

Copiar y pegar tampoco. Hay una diferencia entre hacer lo que sabes y saber lo que haces.

Yo, con Gentoo no tengo ni idea. Pero no creo que la cuestion sea hacer lspci. Tienes que saber lo que haces.

¿De que me vale, si cuando tengo tantas opciones para editar el kernel no se  que hacer?

Personalmente no creo que el reto sea instalar Gentoo. Al final , siguiendo la documentacion lo hare mas tarde o mas temprano.

¿Como lo haria sin internet, una copia del manual, etc?...Seguramente no podria.

Gracias a la amabiliad de la gente de este foro el trabajo es mas facil.

Despues de romper una tostadora, un reproductor de video...y varias cosas mas. Si me entero de como

solucionar mi problema me dare por satisfecho.

Y por supuesto lo compartire.

Gracias.

----------

## agdg

Este es el driver ath5k, compilalo dentro del kernel y listo: 

```
 Symbol: ATH5K [=n]                                                         │  

  │ Type  : tristate                                                        │  

  │ Prompt: Atheros 5xxx wireless cards support                             │  

  │   Defined at drivers/net/wireless/ath/ath5k/Kconfig:1                   │  

  │   Depends on: NETDEVICES [=y] && WLAN [=n] && ATH_COMMON [=n] && (PCI [ │  

  │   Location:                                                             │  

  │     -> Device Drivers                                                   │  

  │       -> Network device support (NETDEVICES [=y])                       │  

  │         -> Wireless LAN (WLAN [=n])                                     │  

  │           -> Atheros Wireless Cards (ATH_COMMON [=n])                   │  

  │   Selects: MAC80211_LEDS [=n] && LEDS_CLASS [=n] && NEW_LEDS [=n] && AV │  

  │                    
```

----------

## ppkombo61

Gracias por la respuesta.

----------

## ppkombo61

No se si es correcto reabrir la misma pregunta.

La primera instalacion la hice en un disco que tengo de pruebas.

No me importo cambiar mi tarjeta de red habitual por otra. Lo que me interesaba era que al menos tuviese conexion y empezar a entender como funciona Gentoo. Por eso lo edite como "solucionado"

Ahora quiero instalarlo en mi disco habitual.

Estas son mis dos tarjetas pci

00:19.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82562V-2 10/100 Network Connection (rev 02)

02:01.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

La  Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10) nunca la uso

Lla primera, la que esta integrada en mi placa base es la que tengo siempre.

Por mas que he buscado en el kernel no la "veo"

Usando el cd de instalacion no me la reconoce en principio , pero tras modprobe e1000... si consigo tener conexion.

Busque donde estan ubicados los archivos.

 Intenete copiarlos  desde el cd de instalacion  de Gentoo a mi particion. Con otro live cd, compriendolos, etc, pero como segun creo estan montados para solo lectura no pude.

Baje el tar.gz de http://www.intel.com/support/sp/network/adapter/pro100/sb/cs-032516.htm#install_e1000

y tras seguir las indicaciones no consegui nada.

Con lo cual, agotados mis recursos, solo me cabe preguntar...¿ Como puedo habilitarla?

De antemano,  mi agradecimiento por las respuestas.

He buscado en todas las entradas relacionadas con el tema en la web pero sigo como al principio.

Un saludo.

----------

## agdg

Si con el driver e1000 te funciona, compila ese driver en tu kernel:

```
  ┌────────────── Intel(R) PRO/1000 Gigabit Ethernet support ───────────────┐

  │ will be called e1000.                                                   │  

  │                                                                         │  

  │ Symbol: E1000 [=n]                                                      │  

  │ Type  : tristate                                                        │  

  │ Prompt: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Gigabit Ethernet support                      │  

  │   Defined at drivers/net/ethernet/intel/Kconfig:52                      │  

  │   Depends on: NETDEVICES [=y] && ETHERNET [=y] && \                     │  

  │ NET_VENDOR_INTEL [=y] && PCI [=y]                                       │  

  │   Location:                                                             │  

  │     -> Device Drivers                                                   │  

  │       -> Network device support (NETDEVICES [=y])                       │  

  │         -> Ethernet driver support (ETHERNET [=y])                      │  

  │           -> Intel devices (NET_VENDOR_INTEL [=y])                      │  

  │                                                   
```

----------

## ppkombo61

Gracias agdg.

Es estupido pero buscandolo en el kernel no lo encontre anteriormente.

Y puse e100, e100.

Ahota lo he vuelto a hacer y si aparece.

El fallo ha sido mio

Muchas gracias.

----------

